
The Hard Part in Becoming a Command Line Wizard - imgabe
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2019/02/18/command-line-wizard/
======
ggm
Time and practice help but by the time I accrued the practice I found I forgot
nuances I should have known. Like egrep using a dfa for a|b|c which is five+
times faster than individual matches in a list form.

